# Mischief - 8 week old Lurcher (Greyhound cross Saluki)



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Mischief is a sweet 8 week old Lurcher puppy handed in with his 7 siblings. His mum was a Greyhound and his dad was a Saluki.






















He is a sweet boy, full of life and fun. Mischief needs an active home that can fully commit to him for the rest of his life. He'd like to go to training classes once he has finished his vaccinations and it is important that time is put into training him with positive reinforcement.

When he is 6 months old, he must be neutered at his new owner's expense. At this time, we will refund £40 of the adoption fee. He has been micro chipped and begun his vaccinations.

Here's what his foster mum has to say about him; 
Mischief is gorgeous, with such a sweet little face. He loves to play, run and jump and he has just found out today that he can climb on the sofa!

We are working on his toilet training. He is good with other dogs but not so confident around them - he will go to say hello and he enjoys time in the garden with them but then he is happy to be separated from them. For a while at least!

Being 8 weeks old he loves to play high energy for an hour at a time and then flake out for a few hours. He does like to sit on your lap for a cuddle but will equally settle on your feet.

He is a sweet boy who will make a wonderful pet to any home that can fully commit to him.

Mischief can live with other dogs, children and cats. He is currently on foster in Plymouth but we re home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Mischief, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Mischief is still waiting for a home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Mischief is coming on in leaps and bounds... literally he has found he can jump up on the sofa and play like a trampoline!

He is going to do his business outside with only the occasional hiccup which is to be expected.

He is more independant than the other pup he is in foster with and is quite happy to stay in a room on his own for a while without whining. He enjoys the company of other dogs but also quite likes a quiet chair to curl up and go to sleep. 

He is crated overnight and his fosterers have had no trouble with him getting used to it.

He does have a baby howl (which sounds hilarious) but this is only when he is playing. Whilst a chewer when he arrived, if you tell Mischief "no" he will drop whatever he has in his mouth. A very clever little boy that responds well to training with positive reinforcement.

He is growing really fast and therefore looks really skinny, he does eat well and does not gulp down his food. He will occasionally be assertive and try the other dogs food, which is funny when he is trying to push into Bruno's (Rottweiler in his foster home) bowl... 8 out of ten for effort, 3 out of 10 for brains!! 

He is a gorgeous little boy who will make a great family addition


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Mischief is doing so well, he eats well, however still looks a little skinny. His housetraining is doing really well and he actually prefers to go outside, so we are nearly there.

He is now able to 'sit' and is very good when you tell him 'no', he will leave things alone when told to do so. He is intelligent and does like a treat so is fairly easy to train, however when out in the garden I think he forgets his name, so we are busy working on recall 

Mischief is in need of a home to call his own where he can continue to grow and blossom... Can you offer him the active, committed home he needs?


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Mischief's brother and sister have been rehomed. He is still looking


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Mischief is still waiting for a home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Little Mischief isn't so little any more! He is growing fast, is a quick runner and can jump high. The baby gate is no longer a challenge but he is a clever boy and knows the rules.

He loves his walks and though initially when out on the lead he is a little crazy for the first few minutes, he soon settles to walk nicely. Off lead his recall is brilliant! 
He can sit to perfection and if told to wait for his food he will watch you with those beautiful eyes and tip his head on one side as if to say "PLEASE let me have some!!"
He eats well and will cheerfully wolf down anything you offer him.

He has been baby tested and they don't seem to bother him. However he did try his luck trying to sneak his fosterer's granddaughter's biscuit until he was told to leave, which he did.

This little man is fast becoming a fantastic little dog! He still loves his cuddles but can't squeeze in the smaller spaces he used too! He gets on really well with other dogs and still loves nothing more than to have a snooze on top of the great dane in his foster home!






























Can anyone offer Mischief a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Our beautiful Mischief is moving to another rescue where hopefully he'll now be able to find his perfect forever home


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

adore the photos you have taken how far will he have to travel bless him


----------

